# Need your help!



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

I just turned 21 a month ago so i'll be getting a CCW very soon. Was looking for a gun that i would preferably carry in a hip holster. If you could give me a general suggestion, tips, hints, what manufacturer/caliber and all that good stuff. Thanks!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

This is a big question that can can only be answered by you. The correct gun/load is soley up to the owner. Get as much time in with as many guns as you can. Try different sizes and calibers. The best gun is the one you can be the most accurate and comfortable with. Target world is an indoor range in North Cincy that I think you can rent a gun, this is a really good way to test your options. I can tell you from experience that buying a gun only to find that it doesn't fit your hand right or you just cannot get comfortable with it will make you mad and broke quick.

I like a full size .45 1911 for this time of the year when printing is not an issue. In the warmer months I like a Glock 19 or if size is really an issue a CZ 82. That is just my preference if that gives you a place to start.

Good luck!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks there Jon. Most people I know carry between 380 to a 45 cal. Some like revolvers and some auto's. Same with holsters, There is a ton of them to pick from. A couple of holsters people seem to like are Milt Sparks and Crossbreed. I have a couple Don Hume holsters I like alot. Galco,,Bianchi and Desantis are some I see often. I carry a 1911 45cal or RugerGP100 357cal in the cooler weather cause I have more concealment on. Warm weather I carry the Ruger LCP 380 cause its easy to conceal. Been lookin at the Ruger LCR which is a small compact revolver, Comes in 38+p or 357cal. Now Ruger came out with the LC9, it's a little bigger than the LCP but in 9mm. I gotta have one of those. Take a look at that one too.I like Rugers, can U tell. Oh yea Ruger SR9 has a nice line of guns to choose from.Got one of those too. You'll probably go thru a couple guns and holsters before U find what fits you best. Good Luck and be safe.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

That LC9 is lookin good pj...I was lookin at the LCP cause I wasnt sure about waiting for the LC9,..Now I dont know lol...You have gotten some good advice from pj and olwhitee so far...Especially when they say shoot what your capable of shooting GOOD..Some can shoot the .45 good,others may only be able to shoot a .380 good...Some people can shoot better with revolvers,others shoot better with semi autos...Your gonna have to shoot both styles to see which one you can shoot better..I am a semi auto guy myself..I like the higher capacity,andI anshot them good..But there is a trade off to that...Semi autos can jam,while a revolver wont under "normal" circumstances...I would say start off renting guns at the range and go from there..Most average people can shoot the standard pressure 9mm or .38 loads good enough for self defense..Getting to know your gun is part of the practice as well..I hope I helped..And olwhitee,+1 on the CZ 82..I think I am gonn start stocking up on them..I cant believe how incredible they are for a couple hundred bucks..


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Go to the range and shoot what they've got. There's all types, sizes, calibers, etc. Find one that fits you well and you are accurate with. Only then look into a quality holster. Personally, I change guns like I change my underwear. As I type, I have a Glock 27 (40 S&W) in a Blackhawk SERPA paddle holster. Other times I might have my Taurus PT111 (9mm) in a Galco IWB, sometimes it's a S&W airweight .38 in a pocket or IWB. Maybe I'm carrying my Kimber Ultra CDP (.45) in a Wild Bills paddle. I could go on, but you see there's no right answer. 

Take some time to try various platforms, and go with what works for you. This same mantra holds true for holsters. Some people are content with an Uncle Mikes nylon holster, I'm not a fan. Others love IWB holsters, some don't. I hope this was some help, but it's really all on you.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

Right now I'm leaning towards a .380 due to my smaller size. Id be worried about printing with anything of a larger frame size. Still plenty of research to be done though I'm not trying to jump into anything.


----------



## 85jeepn (Feb 6, 2010)

You owe it to yourself to at least look at the Kahr line of pistols. Very reliable and thin. Some models are a bit pricey. I have owned a cw9 for alittle over a year and love it for carry. I usually carry in a iwb holster. You can find a cw9 new for about $460 - $500. 

My .02


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

While you do want to conceal printing is not against the law. I do not suggest anything smaller than a 9mm. Take your time and try out several different handgusn as already suggested.
You can CC just about any handgun comfortably with the right holster AND belt


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Jon,
Your question is really wide open. I think there is a lot more info on wbsites like The High Road, S & W forum. If you have any training under your belt that is a good place to start. I like a S&W 38 airweight snubbie for pocket carry if I think I need to be discreet but mostly it a M&P compact 45. Lots of good choice out there. If leaning towards a .380, look at the Bersa Concealed Carry model and Hornady Critical Defense ammo. Lots of good reviews out there for the Bersa. My 1st choice is a .45.


----------



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

If you are leaning towards a 380 look at the S&W BodyGuard 380. It comes with a laser, holds 6+1. My father owns this he loves it I have shot it and it is very comfortable to shoot and very easy to conceal in winter and summer.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Just my 2 cents. I'm a revolver fan because I consider them much safer and much more reliable. Auto's can sometimes jam. Revolvers go boom every time. Revolvers are much simpler to operate, no safety to mess with, no need to cock them, just pull the trigger. They can be had in small, lightweight models that are easy to conceal. IMO, a .380 is very weak, nice to carry, easiest to conceal, but won't stop a drug crazed crack head or scumball on other drugs. IMO, I picked a hammerless .38spl.+P. It is far more potant than a .380. Compare the two at the range and you'll see what I mean. Others may think I'm a bit off base but I've been shooting all my life and it's been my choice for knock down power and concealability. I carry a Ruger LCR. It's an ugly little feller but fits my needs very well. It just comes down to what suits each individual best.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

"I don't care what kind of gun you have or what caliber it is or what kind of special magic bullets you load it with. Those things don't really matter all that much. Your weapon has to be reliable and you have to hit the target. You have to hit the target."
--Louis Awerbuck

The best gun is the one you will carry everyday and everyplace you can legally carry. You just need to get your feet wet and have quality practice sessions as much as you can. Remember having that CCW permit is a privilege and it comes with great responsibility no matter what you carry. IMHO


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Just my 2 cents. I'm a revolver fan because I consider them much safer and much more reliable. Auto's can sometimes jam. Revolvers go boom every time. Revolvers are much simpler to operate, no safety to mess with, no need to cock them, just pull the trigger. They can be had in small, lightweight models that are easy to conceal. IMO, a .380 is very weak, nice to carry, easiest to conceal, but won't stop a drug crazed crack head or scumball on other drugs. IMO, I picked a hammerless .38spl.+P. It is far more potant than a .380. Compare the two at the range and you'll see what I mean. Others may think I'm a bit off base but I've been shooting all my life and it's been my choice for knock down power and concealability. I carry a Ruger LCR. It's an ugly little feller but fits my needs very well. It just comes down to what suits each individual best.


I beg to differ..While revolvers dont jam,that does not mean they cant break somewhere along the line..Any mechanincal object can fail..And anyone with moderate grip strength,can grab the cylinder and stop it from firing while in double action..As far as people on drugs goes,if 7 rounds of .380 wont stop them,5 rounds .38 probably wont either...Good .380 loads are still plenty lethal..Sadly,it isnt just druggies that rob and attack people..And,.38's were what cops used until the drug scene got big,then they had to use a more effective round...Your right,it does come down to what suits the individual...I just dont think the 380 deserves a knocking,as it has been proven to be a deadly,easy to carry,good ccw weapon...I would carry a desert eagle if I could,but I cant..When I get my LCP,I and many others wont be feeling like we are carrying a toy...


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thompson240 said:


> "I don't care what kind of gun you have or what caliber it is or what kind of special magic bullets you load it with. Those things don't really matter all that much. Your weapon has to be reliable and you have to hit the target. You have to hit the target."
> --Louis Awerbuck



I agree with the last part of the statement but the first part couldnt be any farther from the truth.
Hit a cracked out mugger with a 22 and you wont even make him blink. A 380 , in my opinion isnt any better. A 9mm is the absolute lowest I would go with , 40 or 45 is much better.
Why do you think most of the law enforcement no longer use 9mm?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> I beg to differ..While revolvers dont jam,that does not mean they cant break somewhere along the line..Any mechanincal object can fail..And anyone with moderate grip strength,can grab the cylinder and stop it from firing while in double action..As far as people on drugs goes,if 7 rounds of .380 wont stop them,5 rounds .38 probably wont either...Good .380 loads are still plenty lethal..Sadly,it isnt just druggies that rob and attack people..And,.38's were what cops used until the drug scene got big,then they had to use a more effective round...Your right,it does come down to what suits the individual...I just dont think the 380 deserves a knocking,as it has been proven to be a deadly,easy to carry,good ccw weapon...I would carry a desert eagle if I could,but I cant..When I get my LCP,I and many others wont be feeling like we are carrying a toy...


Ya, I see your point, but as I said, it's all up to the individual. I'd carry a .45 or a .44 if I thought it would serve the purpose, but I'd leave it at home. Today I'm going to a crowded public place across state lines. My CCW is still legal in OH. but I don't want liberal goofballs to know I'm packin. During my trip I will be exposed to downtown thugs that my see the big show as an opportunity to rob decent folks. I personally would not feel as safe with a .380, but it would be easier to conceal. My balance is the .38spl+P. It's still small and easy to conceal, but I think it is slightly more intimidating looking, much louder report, and far more deadly than a .380. I'm 5'7" 180lbs., a short half crippled fat boy at age 54. With the .38spl. I feel like an 800lb. gorilla. But with the .380, not so much. Just my opinion, and we all know what they say about opinions.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Orlando said:


> I agree with the last part of the statement but the first part couldnt be any farther from the truth.
> Hit a cracked out mugger with a 22 and you wont even make him blink. A 380 , in my opinion isnt any better. A 9mm is the absolute lowest I would go with , 40 or 45 is much better.
> Why do you think most of the law enforcement no longer use 9mm?


Saying a .380 isnt any better then a .22 is kind of far from the truth isnt it??..That may be your opinion,but a biased one at that..While the gun community has many opinions,that does not mean facts should be ignored..You should look at the Buffalo Bore line of .380 ammo and see their numbers posted...



7thcorpsFA said:


> Ya, I see your point, but as I said, it's all up to the individual. I'd carry a .45 or a .44 if I thought it would serve the purpose, but I'd leave it at home. Today I'm going to a crowded public place across state lines. My CCW is still legal in OH. but I don't want liberal goofballs to know I'm packin. During my trip I will be exposed to downtown thugs that my see the big show as an opportunity to rob decent folks. I personally would not feel as safe with a .380, but it would be easier to conceal. My balance is the .38spl+P. It's still small and easy to conceal, but I think it is slightly more intimidating looking, much louder report, and far more deadly than a .380. I'm 5'7" 180lbs., a short half crippled fat boy at age 54. With the .38spl. I feel like an 800lb. gorilla. But with the .380, not so much. Just my opinion, and we all know what they say about opinions.


I do believe ballisticly,the .38 is a very good choice..As long as the person can shoot it strait,and carry it all the time,its a great choice....Buffalo Bore has some .380 loads that are on the heels of hotter .38 loads...I guess we all have or pros and cons about the balance of a CCW weapon...The good thing about the gun community is even if they disagree,we are all still using or god given right to bear arms...Happy shooting...


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

38 special S-W accurate and reliable


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

found a guy selling a Bersa 9mm Ultra Compact. Hes asking $200. I'm going to go sometime this week and have a look at it and get more info on the gun itself (how old, how many rounds have been through it, etc.) Would i be getting more bang for my buck? what do you guys think.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

JonTheFisherman said:


> found a guy selling a Bersa 9mm Ultra Compact. Hes asking $200. I'm going to go sometime this week and have a look at it and get more info on the gun itself (how old, how many rounds have been through it, etc.) Would i be getting more bang for my buck? what do you guys think.


That sounds like a good price..They seem to have a good following..More so then kel tecs..9mm will do you good...I would definetly go look at it and see if it is what you want out of a carry gun as far as size and feel...It may have your name on it...


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks pretty good..If you ever have a problem that a local gunsmith can't mess with,I hear Colorado Gun Works is the best place to send Bersa's..I guess they do the majority of their warranty stuff...


----------

